# Grand 09/18



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

I would love to get on your Grand trip, while I may not qualify as a female I definately won't add to the testosterone level as I sport my yellow life jacket, wearing a flowery hat while singing Elton John tunes paddling down the river in my sit on top kayak. Oh yeah, plus I love to cook and drink pina colada's.


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Interested in a couple, she is a nurse.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Sure, just don't feel like 3 weeks of a boyz trip. The #'s are improving by the way.


----------



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm down if you have room - you can call me the girl if you'd like. My boobs aren't huge but should suffice.


----------



## lindazco (Jul 6, 2004)

Still looking?


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

We have a full ticket for now. Thanks


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Well one of the gals bailed so...any takers?


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Have you contacted lenahoff? She's been trying to score a Grand trip.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

I'll drop a dime!


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*Grand trip 9/18*

If you're interested in the Grand trip give me a call. Cell 970-274-2289 until 3pm, 970-618-6735 3pm-11pm just use my cell if you call friday or after. I'll fill the opening with a guy this weekend. Eric






lindazco said:


> Still looking?


----------

